# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  نتمنى ان يشاهد سيف تيري هذا التحليل ويعمل به

## Mars1

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميه الميه

*

----------

